

Lockheed Martin thinks it can make fusion power a reality within a decade - xtester
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21625861-lockheed-martin-thinks-it-can-make-fusion-power-reality-within-decade-big-bet-small?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/ed/abigbetonsmall

======
exelius
If it's anything like the F-35 (another Lockheed project) the final product
will be the size of a building and available for purchase in 30 years, not a
decade.

Still, it's nice to hear of a major fusion research breakthrough from a
company that actually has the resources to do it. Too many fusion
"breakthroughs" are total scams that most of us are pretty jaded.

------
xtester
You can find some more info about the project here:
[http://lockheedmartin.com/us/products/compact-
fusion.html](http://lockheedmartin.com/us/products/compact-fusion.html)

Short video presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlYClniDFkM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlYClniDFkM)

